# I have room for 1 on 3-30



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Going to try to round up some AJ's sat leaving from FWB. Pitch in a few $$ for gas. Bring what you want to eat and drink. Bring your own gear or use mine.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish I could go Ron. got golf with 13 year old scheduled. Didn't know that you were Barbara's husband. Should have asked when we met because Cameron looked familiar. My wife Brenda is the ACS rep for the Navarre Relay......Good luck out there.....


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd be on it if I didn't have to work all day. Good luck!


----------



## kingfisher#1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Ron, Jeff (kingfisher#1) here from Kentucky...! Went out with 3 great trips with great guys on the forum back in June July last summer... Saw you posted for the 30th, are you thinking about headin out any time this week...? I'll be here until Sunday night...! My girlfriend has a house on Gulf Breeze proper and down for spring break week although here without my little bigman(Chase my son)...! Old salt here, been offshore a bunch, what is the NOAA forecast for the week...? Cheers, Jeff Krieg - on facebook...!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

kingfisher#1 said:


> Hi Ron, Jeff (kingfisher#1) here from Kentucky...! Went out with 3 great trips with great guys on the forum back in June July last summer... Saw you posted for the 30th, are you thinking about headin out any time this week...? I'll be here until Sunday night...! My girlfriend has a house on Gulf Breeze proper and down for spring break week although here without my little bigman(Chase my son)...! Old salt here, been offshore a bunch, what is the NOAA forecast for the week...? Cheers, Jeff Krieg - on facebook...!


 
Looks like the forecast is going downhill by midweek or I'd try for thurs or fri. Feel free to hit me next time your in town.


----------



## kingfisher#1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Ron, thank you for the shout back...! I will friend you so I can keep track, cool...? Hopefully talk to you sooner than later. BTW, how is the bite in April...? For future reference, my number is 502-432-3159...! Cheers, Jeff


----------

